
Build a Digital Clock in Conway's Game of Life - gk1
http://codegolf.stackexchange.com/questions/88783/build-a-digital-clock-in-conways-game-of-life/111932#111932
======
jwilk
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13846083](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13846083)

